# Installation Tomcat + JSP unter WinXP



## Texaner (5. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade einen "Wolf" gesucht um eine brauchbare Anleitung zu finden.

Bis jetzt bin ich nicht weitergekommen.
Meine Installation gibt folgendes aus:


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

An error occurred at line: -1 in the jsp file: null

Generated servlet error:
    Since fork is true, ignoring compiler setting.
    Compiling 1 source file
    Since fork is true, ignoring compiler setting.



	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:130)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:293)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateClass(Compiler.java:353)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:370)
	at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:473)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:190)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
```
Das ist noch nicht das Ende.... Aber ich will nicht zu viel posten.

Meine Frage hat jemand von euch Erfahrung ?

Ach so verwendente Software:
tomcat-4.1.24-LE-jdk14
J2SDK_1_4_1_02_WINDOWS_I586
J2SDK_1_4_1_DOC

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. April 2003)

Servus!

Tja .. ich hab auch ne zeitlang Probleme mit em Tomcat gehabt...
deshalb kann ich dir nur eins empfehlen...
lad dir hier das Sun Webservices Developer Pack runter...

http://java.sun.com/webservices/webservicespack.html

da ist alles dabei ...(ist sowas wie ein WA(/M)P System also "TJJ")
TomcatJavaJSP...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Texaner (6. April 2003)

Cool,

danke für den Link.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. April 2003)

Eine andere Lösung für alle die noch "nichts" haben 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/bigapache/ -> Bigapache



> BigApache for Windows is a free Enterprise Ready Server. It is suitable for the semiprofessional use or for the program development of Html / PHP / Mysql / Perl / ASP / or Java projects.



ciao


----------

